# Warning Over Endangered Animals



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

12:20am UK, Monday October 13, 2008

Catherine Jacob, Environment correspondent

The world's governments are not doing enough to combat environmental crime, according to a new report.

Eco crime is worth billions of pounds a year

Eco crime is worth billions of pounds a year and is responsible for the deaths of tens of thousands of endangered animals.

From tigers slaughtered for their skins to elephants killed for their ivory tusks and the swathes of ancient forests chopped down illegally, nature provides rich pickings for eco criminals.

But the report from the Environmental Investigation Agency (EIA), A Threat To Our Future, says the authorities are not taking the issue seriously enough, leaving idealistic campaign groups to take on the gangmasters behind this multi-billion pound crime.

From their tiny office in north London, the EIA's team of animal detectives is taking on eco crime's Mr Bigs.

Environmental crimes know no boundaries so the EIA has installed CIA-standard computer software, to help it infiltrate global networks.

Even if we bring intelligence to the attention of authorities, often the political will is not there.

Environmental Investigation Agency campaigner Debbie Banks

EIA Intelligence Analyst Charlotte Davies explained: "You can take one suspect and then use the I2 programme to build up a network of the individuals, telephone numbers and events that they're connected with so of you get a real picture of who they're involved with the places they frequent."

Interpol estimates that eco crime generates tens of billions of pounds in profits very year. For example, the World Bank says illegal logging costs developing countries $15bn in lost revenue a year. The trade in wildlife products, smuggling environmentally harmful substances and illegal fishing are the other most lucrative eco offences.

EIA campaigner Debbie Banks told Sky News Online: "Even if we bring intelligence to the attention of authorities, often the political will is not there.

"Environmental crime is serious and organised. We really need to see environmental crime treated as seriously as narcotics and arms. At the moment that's not happening."

Scotland Yard's Wildlife Crime Bureau has accumulated tens of thousands of pounds of endangered animal body parts and products, seized from UK high streets.

Among their collection, they showed us a single haul of 18 elephant tusks, hundreds of carved hippo ivories and 58 ornaments made out of sperm whale teeth, worth more than £50,000.

They were found in the home of Michael Elliot, an antique dealer from Kent. He was convicted in June of masterminding an international smuggling network but there are many others like him fuelling the global trade.

The Scotland Yard Wildlife bureau is made up of just four people, so they often rely on campaign groups for intelligence. Andy Fisher, who heads the bureau, told Sky News Online: "There are so many environmental groups and charities out there that are all trying to achieve the same as we are.

"If we can tap in to other caring, concerned people and make it easy for them to report things us, well that's where lots of our information does come from. We have to work together"

The EIA is now urging governments the world over to invest more in eco law enforcement. They hope to ensure that what is currently seen as an easy crime is made ever more difficult.

New Report Says World Governments Are Not Doing Enough To Tackle Eco Crime | UK News | Sky News


----------

